# Fish, crawdads, rain, and floods!



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Headed up to Prescott AZ for a "Boys Fishing Trip" just for the day. Happened to be one of the biggest storms Prescott had seen in years. Caught a decent bass and the kids caught crawdads and bluegill. Fun times!














































































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe too much praying.

Good job with the youngsters, Mark.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

glenway said:


> Maybe too much praying.
> 
> Good job with the youngsters, Mark.


Haha, yeah maybe take that rain and spread it out a bit. Thank you Glen.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the day, need a good West Coast rain where it drizzles for days and really soaks in.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

There isn't much better than, a day out with your son !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Mark... I seen your video on Fox 10 news last night.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> There isn't much better than, a day out with your son !!


Agreed!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

